# What's Not Wrong with Drones - Foreign Policy Magazine



## dimsum (6 Sep 2012)

Drones don't present any "new" issues not already presented by aerial bombing -- or by any previous historical method of killing from a distance. In the early 1600s, Cervantes called artillery a "devilish invention" allowing "a base cowardly hand to take the life of the bravest gentleman," with bullets "coming nobody knows how or from whence." (Much like drones.) 

http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2012/09/05/whats_not_wrong_with_drones?page=0,0


----------

